# Rechtschreib Flames



## Tikume (8. Mai 2008)

Wer kennt sie nicht? Forenpostings die derartig konsequent die Regeln der deutschen Rechtschreibung ignorieren, dass man glauben könnte Blizzard hätte dem Färbant doitscha Lekkastenika 5 Millionen Wow Account Keys gesponsert.

Nun kann man natürlich seinen Unmut direkt in dem betroffenen Thread äußern, löst damit aber in der Regel nur eine Flamewelle aus, die dann vielleicht von einer Threadschließung noch garniert wird. 
Und als Moderator bleibt ohnehin nur der Biss in die Tischkante oder die Präsentation des Fundstücks der Woche in leicht angeschwulter Thomas Hermanns Manier im IRC.

Was liegt also näher als sich ein anderes Ziel zum abreagieren zu suchen? Und dieses fand ich heute in Form eines Pizza Prospekts als ich den Briefkasten meines Nachbarn durchsuchte.

Offenbar hatte Niemand (oder niemand Fähiges) diesen Prospekt Korrektur gelesen. Also beschloss ich, ihn korrigiert zurückzuschicken.

Zuerst einmal fiel auf, dass der Verfasser einen Faible für das Verb „machen“ hat:
Wir *machen* frisch wie Zuhause!
Wir *machen* extra Rabatt!
Wir *machen* für Sie keine Pause!

Wobei ich das „frisch machen“ von Katzenklos kenne, bisher dachte dass man Rabatte gewährt und die Formulierung mit der Pause klingt beim ersten durchlesen mehr nach einer Verweigerung, zumal der Satz angesichts der Öffnungszeiten 10:30 – 23:30 ohnehin nicht stimmen kann.

Aber fahren wir mit dem Cover fort:

Jede kleine Pizza 4 € !
Jede große Pizza 5 € !
Jed*e* Nudelgericht 4,50€ !

Hier hätte ich noch ein emotionales „Flasche leer!“ ergänzt, um den italienisch angehauchten Trapattoni Charme voll auszureizen.

Auf den Seiten mit den Gerichten wimmelt es ebenfalls von Fehlern. Einmal sind es „Pilze“, dann wieder „Pilzen“, es wird „Spaghetti Boloognese“ und „Pizza Hawai“ angepriesen.
Die Groß- und Kleinschreibung variiert nach Gutdünken und was „Doppelfleisch“ sein soll will ich lieber gar nicht erst wissen.
Das  „Fleisch vom Puten“ stammt mutmaßlich von metrosexuellen Truthähnen – eine Spezialität des Hauses die Gott sei Dank nicht singt.

Aufgrund der Tatsache dass „Fanta“ korrekt geschrieben ist (ich wollte erst Coca-Cola als Beispiel aufführen, aber selbst das steht falsch als „Coca Cola“ im Prospekt) und der bunten Bilder gebe ich dem Prospekt die Gesamtnote 3+ und vermerke in meinem Schreiben dass ich im Falle einer kostenlosen Belieferung bereit bin die Note auf eine 2- anzuheben.

Nach verfassen dieses Textes kann ich bestätigen, dass ich mich fast so erleichtert fühle wie es gestern bei Lurock nach Verwendung von 2 Rollen Haushaltsrolle der Fall gewesen sein muss (*Achtung:* Insider-Scherz).

Eventuelle Rechtschreib-Flames bitte ich in Form von Anschreiben an die örtlichen Bringdienste zu kompensieren.


----------



## Chrissian (8. Mai 2008)

Man kann sich auch wegen jedem Scheiss aufregen.

Mein Gott,es ist warscheinlich ein Italienischer Pizza Restaurant,und nicht jeder Italiener,der nach Deutschland kommt,beherrscht dann die deutsche Sprache perfekt.

Es sind keine Deutschen,und wieso auf jeden einzelnen Buchstaben achten,wenn man den groben Sinn versteht?!

Es ist nur eine Sprache,und Sprachen dienen zur Verständigung nicht zur Profilierung weil man besser Grammatik und Rechtschreibung kann.


----------



## Minastirit (8. Mai 2008)

Hallo ich bin der Hans 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe auch schon nen prospekt bekommen von unserem türken in dem Dorf. Aber ehrlich gesagt nach einigen Jahren Wow/Ogame/Desertwar/Icq/Irc/Mirc Flamewars ..(Gilden spiel xD)/foren von a bis z ... (Schlimm sind ja auch unter anderem gewisse Informatiker Foren die Programmiersprachen erklären... 6000Zeichen Code ohne fehler aber im Titel 4 Fehler. .. (edit meint Satz fertigschreiben) Ehrlich gesagt ist mir sowas egal. Da ich ihn kenne habe ich ihm gesagt ey da musst vlt nochmal überarbeiten für nächstes mal. (Was mir Gratis Cola gebracht hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) Aber dass es mich ströt isses nicht. Also wenn ich ihn nicht kennen würde pff .. wayne solange das Essen gut ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich weis ich bin nicht der beste was Texten anbelangt. Da ich Gross und kleinschreibung oft über den Haufen werfe. Jedoch achte ich wenigstens dass mein Text leserlich ist. Auch wenn ich Schweiter bin der seine Lokale Sprache mehr mag als "Hochdeutsch".

Ach läck du miär ach läck du miär am tschöpli ... ^^

Nunja das ganze ist sicherlich ein grund wiso ich lieber mit einem "schlechten schreiber(gildenmates)" ins Ts labern geh und dort spass habe als seinen Code zu entziffern.

So far.. wenn einer Schreibfehler entfernen will kann ers gerne tun ...
Mfg Minaz


----------



## RadioactiveMan (8. Mai 2008)

naja...wer in einem werbeprostpekt derartig viele Rechtschreibfehler macht ist irgendwie selbst schuld :/ Allerdings würde mich das jetzt auch nicht daran hindern dort eine pizza zu essen.

Dein text ist auf jeden fall sehr gut gelungen und ich konnte auch keinen schreibfehler entdecken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also scheint es doch noch jemanden zu geben der die deutsche sprache fehlerfrei beherrscht^^.


----------



## Lurock (8. Mai 2008)

Chrissian schrieb:


> Man kann sich auch wegen jedem Scheiss aufregen.
> 
> Mein Gott,es ist warscheinlich ein Italienischer Pizza Restaurant,und nicht jeder Italiener,der nach Deutschland kommt,beherrscht dann die deutsche Sprache perfekt.
> 
> ...



Man kann sich auch wegen jedem Schei*ss*[ß] aufregen.

Mein Gott,es ist warscheinlich ein *Italienischer*[italienisches] Pizza*[-]*Restaurant*,*und nicht jeder Italiener,der nach Deutschland kommt,beherrscht dann die deutsche Sprache perfekt.

Es sind keine Deutschen*,*und wieso auf jeden einzelnen Buchstaben achten,wenn man den groben Sinn versteht?!

Es ist nur eine Sprache,und Sprachen dienen zur Verständigung nicht zur Profilierung[,] *weil man besser Grammatik und Rechtschreibung kann.* [Weil man das was besser kann? Essen? Hilfsverb ohne Verb, gar nicht gut! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ]


----------



## Deaty (8. Mai 2008)

Naja, ich meine es ist ein Italiener!

Schon mal an ner Dönerbude gestanden? ^^ Da gibt es auch so viele Fehler.

Solange die Pizza schmeckt, ist mir die Rechtschreibung ziemlich egal. Zumal es ja nicht allzu gravierend ist.


----------



## Incontemtio (8. Mai 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Weil man das was besser kann? Essen? Hilfsverb ohne Verb, gar nicht gut!



Es ist nach den offiziellen Regeln der deutschen Rechtschreibung durchaus korrekt zu sagen: "Ich kann Physik besser als Mathe." oder "Man kann besser Grammatik oder Rechtschreibung".

Außerdem plenkst du.


----------



## Siu (8. Mai 2008)

> Es ist nur eine Sprache,und Sprachen dienen zur Verständigung nicht zur Profilierung weil man besser Grammatik und Rechtschreibung kann.



Kannst du ja einmal dem Lehrer vorschlagen, der dir wieder 26 Rechtschreibfehler und 10 Grammatikfehler angestrichen hat.. "Wiesooh denn, dient doch nur der Kommunikation und solange sie es verstehen".

Es macht absolut keinen guten Eindruck auf Personen, die dort essen wollen, wenn sie alle 3 Zeilen 2 Fehler sehen.


----------



## Lurock (8. Mai 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Es ist nach den offiziellen Regeln der deutschen Rechtschreibung durchaus korrekt zu sagen: "Ich kann Physik besser als Mathe." oder "Man kann besser Grammatik oder Rechtschreibung".


Das war aber nicht immer so, oder?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja, in dem Falle: "Klingt komisch, ist aber so!"


----------



## Incontemtio (8. Mai 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Es macht absolut keinen guten Eindruck auf Personen, die dort essen wollen, wenn sie alle 3 Zeilen 2 Fehler sehen.



Für dich ... für alle Menschen muss das nicht gelten.


----------



## Siu (8. Mai 2008)

Stimmt für mich und für Freunde und Familie von mir ebenfalls. Wenn du da gerne isst, wo man das Wort Rechtschreibung noch nie gelesen hat, dann bitte. Soll mir relativ wurscht sein.


----------



## Lurock (8. Mai 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Stimmt für mich und für Freunde und Familie von mir ebenfalls. Wenn du da gerne isst, wo man das Wort Rechtschreibung noch nie gelesen hat, dann bitte. Soll mir relativ wurscht sein.



"Stimmt[,] für mich und für Freunde und Familie von mir ebenfalls."

Kann man bei dem Beispiel "und für Freunde und Familie von mir" eigentlich als Einschub gelten lassen?
Also, dies in Kommata setzen?


----------



## Maladin (8. Mai 2008)

wozu ist der deutsch gut wenn ich mir pizza in den mund pfeifen will, brauch ich nix mal euro rechnen, machen habib immer von pizza king

Es geht schlicht und ergreifend um die Tatsache, das sich ein Unternehmer, nicht um seine Werbung kümmert. Wenn wir diese Texte lesen und sie damit schleichend in unseren normalen Alltagswortschatz geraten, ist das schon ein Problem.

Warum geben sich Einige so wenig Mühe, hier ordentliche Texte zu verfassen? 

Weil Legasthenie nicht als Problem angesehen, sondern allgemein akzeptert wird. Ich rede hier nicht von den Menschen, die durch eine angeborene Lernschwäche davon betroffen sind, sondern von den faulen Idioten.

Ich glaube zu wissen, was ein "Donerteler" ist oder eine "Pizza Blohonese" und würde sogar mal eins von beidem probieren. Warum kann man nicht mal einen Muttersprachler (ohne Forenvorgeschichte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )  um Hilfe bitten, damit man seine Werbung ohne Fehler verschicken kann.

/kneel suckers - maladin


----------



## Incontemtio (8. Mai 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Kann man bei dem Beispiel "und für Freunde und Familie von mir" eigentlich als Einschub gelten lassen?
> Also, dies in Kommata setzen?



In Kommata setzten kann man diesen Satzteil in diesem Satz nicht. Oder du willst folgendes schreiben: "Stimmt für mich, und für Freunde und Familie ebenfalls,. Das zweite Kommata ist in diesem Satz niemals richtig. 

Richtig wäre es zu schreiben: "Stimmt für mich und für Freunde und Familie ebenfalls.", da es sich um eine Aufzählung handelt. Besser wäre aber "Stimmt für mich, für Freunde und Familie ebenfalls." oder "Stimmt für mich, Familie und Freunde ebenfalls."


----------



## Siu (8. Mai 2008)

Übrigens würden wir einen Legastheniker nicht mal erkennen, wenn er uns ins Gesicht springen würde. Die Meisten versuchen nämlich sehr ordenlich zu schreiben, da sie von Haus aus eine Rechtschreibschwäche u.a. haben. Die Personen, die behaupten sie wären von der Sorte um ihre ganzen Fehler zu entschuldigen sind, wie Mala sagt, schlichtweg faul.


----------



## Lurock (8. Mai 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> In Kommata setzten kann man diesen Satzteil in diesem Satz nicht. Oder du willst folgendes schreiben: "Stimmt für mich, und für Freunde und Familie ebenfalls,. Das zweite Kommata ist in diesem Satz niemals richtig.
> 
> Richtig wäre es zu schreiben: "Stimmt für mich und für Freunde und Familie ebenfalls.", da es sich um eine Aufzählung handelt. Besser wäre aber "Stimmt für mich, für Freunde und Familie ebenfalls." oder "Stimmt für mich, Familie und Freunde ebenfalls."



Ich meinte eigentlich:
"Stimmt, für mich*,* und für Freunde und Familie von mir*,* ebenfalls."


----------



## Grushdak (8. Mai 2008)

Finde den Anfangstext irgendwie etwas witzig. 

und



Lurock schrieb:


> Das war aber nicht immer so, oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hmm also ich habe das in der Schule auch so gelernt,  bzw., daß man es so schreiben kann.


> ... weil man besser Grammatik und Rechtschreibung kann.



Und ich bin nun schon sehr lange aus dem Schulalter raus (seit 1986). 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




greetz und schöne Pfingsttage


----------



## Alanium (8. Mai 2008)

Ich schreibe eigentlich in Foren ziemlich korrekt, finde ich, es sei denn, ich schreibe absichtlich etwas falsch! (Buchstabendreher können jedem passieren!^^)
In WoW (was ich jetzt nicht mehr spiele) oder in icq schreibe ich meistens nur klein und setze nur Kommata und Fragezeichen, aber sonst...

Ach, und es nervt mich auch, wenn jemand ganz furchtbar falsch schreibt und "flame" dann auch ein wenig.^^ 
Und Hans ist mein bester Freund! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ematra (8. Mai 2008)

Ja, solche Werbeprospekte haben etwas. Eine Frittenschmiede in der Nähe meines Arbeitgebers hatte u. a. folgende lukullische Köstlichkeiten im Programm:

- Gyros komplet
- Chessburger (vermutlich komplett mit 8 Bauern, Springer und Turm...)
- Sardellen mit Sardellen

Es fehlte eigentlich nur die "Pommes mit Majonässe"...

In diesem Fall hat die Werbung ihre Wirkung nicht verfehlt. Weil die Reklame so markant ist und das Essen gut, sind wir auch immer wieder hingegangen... Allerdings dürfte das der absolute Ausnahmefall sein.

Wer sich schon in Fragen der Rechtschreibung keinerlei Mühe gibt, dem glaubt man auch nicht, dass er seine Arbeit sorgfältig verrichtet. Es ist deshalb in keinster Weise verwunderlich, dass Personalchefs Bewerbungsunterlagen, bei denen es schon im Anschreiben vor Rechtschreibfehlern nur so wimmelt, auf den Ablagestapel legen, ohne sich auch nur noch ein Zeugnis oder gar den Lebenslauf anzusehen. Zurecht, wie ich finde.

In sofern möchte ich Hans mal freundschaftlich auf die Schulter klopfen. Weil er erkannt hat, wie wichtig Rechtschreibung ist. Sie ist ein Zeichen von Respekt und Höflichkeit. Denn sie erleichtert den Mitmenschen das Verständnis eines Textes und zwingt sie nicht, wirres, unausgegorenes Geschmiere erst einmal ins Deutsche zu übersetzen. Zudem hilft es ungemein, sich einer korrekten Ausdrucksweise zu befleißigen, wenn man selber respektiert und anerkannt werden möchte. Wer so gar nicht in der Lage ist, sich zu artikulieren, den kann man - wenn er nicht glaubhaft eine Rechtschreibschwäche behauptet - in aller Regel auch nicht besonders ernst nehmen.

Es stimmt also nicht, dass Hans keine Freunde hat. Hans und ich sind gute Kumpels, weil ich seine Ansicht teile, dass man andere anhalten sollte, auf so etwas elementar Wichtiges mehr Obacht zu geben. Ich sage zu Hans nur immer wieder: "Flame nicht, sondern weise hin, ohne zu werten. Dann sind die Chancen größer, dass man auf Dich hört. Mit Flames erzeugst Du nur Widerspruch. Damit wirst Du nichts erreichen."

Hans lächelt dann und erwidert: "Du hast ja recht. Aber weißt Du was? Ich hab jetzt einen Job als Sachbearbeiter beim Arbeitsamt. Und alle die, die glauben, dass Rechtschreibung nicht wichtig ist, werden bald zu mir kommen und auf mein Wohlwollen angewiesen sein, wenn ich ihnen Leistungen bewilligen soll."

Tja, so ist das mit dem Hans. Er hat Erfolg im Leben. Braucht er da Anerkennung durch Menschen, die sich selbst dazu verurteilen, erfolglos zu bleiben?


----------



## AhLuuum (8. Mai 2008)

Meiner Meinung nach sollte man Rechtschreibfehler in der Broschüre eines Pizza-/Döner-/Sonstwaslieferanten nicht so eng sehen. Ich guck mir den Prospekt sowieso nie komplett durch, weil ich vorher schon eine Ahnung hab, was ich gerne essen möchte. Außerdem sagt die Rechtschreibung doch nichts über die Kochkunst aus, oder? Weiterhin sehe ich einen große Unterschied zwischen der Bewerbung bei einer Firma und dem Prospekt des Pizzaladens von nebenan.


----------



## Theroas (8. Mai 2008)

Kommata - Plural von Komma



Incontemtio schrieb:


> Das zweite Kommata ist in diesem Satz niemals richtig.


 Falsch.

6! Setzen, Herr Incontemtio.

May the Hans be with you!


----------



## Milivoje (8. Mai 2008)

Orthographie ist nicht nur ein schweres Wort, sondern darüber hinaus auch der Endboss für sehr viele Menschen! Ich arbeite in einem Beruf, in dem sehr viel Schriftverkehr stattfindet. Und da rollen sich mir zuweilen schon die Fußnägel hoch ("Er trat sein opfer mit mehreren KON-FU-Tritten.....". Klar, die Kampfsportart heisst KON-FU, nach ihrem großen Erfinder KONFUZIUS.... nur als Beispiel), aber was einem in den verschiedenen Channels bei WOW oder auch in manchem Thread hier im Forum entgegenschlägt, ist echt ein Knaller. Da aber kein  Mensch Klugscheißer mag, und die 7.596.382. "lol, Hans" (inclusive Bild) Antwort dermaßen nervt, gilt die alte Regel: Jeder ist seines Glückes Schmied, aber nicht jeder Schmied hat Glück. daraus folgt: Den meisten von uns wird leider niemals die große, göttliche Aufgabe zuteil, dem Durchschnitts-Verbal-Erotiker den Duden diametral durch die Hirse zu prügeln. Also erfreue ich mich daran, dass ich offensichtlich massiv INT gesockelt habe und überlass die Ausdauer den tanks.....


----------



## Theroas (8. Mai 2008)

Skill noch schnell die disziplinierte Anlage von Absätzen Milivoje, dann gibts vielleicht nen Sockelbonus.

Und was ist der Düden? Eine Integrationsmaßnahme?


----------



## Milivoje (8. Mai 2008)

werde in zukunft meine texte korrektur-lesen und für dich auch absätze einbauen. ist auch unzumutbar, nen fließenden text von circa 20 zeilen ohne absätze zu lesen..... ach ja, mir ist aufgefallen, dass meine shifttaste kaputt ist.


----------



## Theroas (8. Mai 2008)

HURRA!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (War ja auch nur weil man hier mal 100% Hans sein darf. Was für ein Spaß!)


----------



## Siu (8. Mai 2008)

Ich konnte den Text auch ohne Absatz wunderbar verfolgen. Man muss es nur wollen. Aber ich habe gehört, dass man es auch tierisch übertreiben kann mit Absätzen nach jedem Wort oder Theroas?


----------



## -bloodberry- (9. Mai 2008)

Alter Schwede, das soll nur ein witziger Text sein und dennoch maulen sich hier alle pausenlos an, korrigieren ihre Fehler gegenseitig - manchmal in einem Ton, der zu wünschen übrig lässt - und vergessen dabei, dass man das Ganze auch mal entspannt sehen kann und sich einfach darüber amüsieren kann.

Absatz.


----------



## Siu (9. Mai 2008)

Es gibt weder Spaß noch das Wort "amüsieren" in unseren Gefilden blood! Leider kann ich dich nicht wegen gemachter Fehler flamen :/


----------



## Milivoje (9. Mai 2008)

das wärs überhaupt: rechtschreibflames im wahrsten sinne des wortes: "LOL, duh hasd "der" rüchtik gäschribbn!"


----------



## Toxica87 (9. Mai 2008)

Chrissian schrieb:


> Man kann sich auch wegen jedem Scheiss aufregen.
> 
> Mein Gott,es ist warscheinlich ein Italienischer Pizza Restaurant,und nicht jeder Italiener,der nach Deutschland kommt,beherrscht dann die deutsche Sprache perfekt.
> 
> ...



Mein Englisch Lehrer hat immer gesagt "Verständigen kann man sich immer, selbst wenn man überhaupt keine Sprache spricht". Er ist ein Engländer spricht aber Deutsch genauso schlecht, wie ich Englisch sprechen würde. 

Die deutsche Rechtschreibung wurde irgendwann von irgendeiner X-beliebigen Person (oder auch mehrere Personen) ausgedacht, und daraufhin auf Papier gehalten. Das hätte genauso gut ich selbst sein können die sich das mal ausgedacht hätte, oder aber ein 3-Jähriger kleiner Junge. Und diesen 3-Jährigen kleinen Jungen vertraut ihr einfach blind, da ihr nicht´s anderes kennt und auch net wisst, wie die Sprache wirklich entstanden ist.  ;-)

Es spielt meiner Meinung nach keine Rolle wie man spricht oder schreibt. Solange solche Rechtschreibschwächen jetzt nicht unbedingt in einer wichtigen Bewerbung aufkreuzen, ist mir das alles recht Schnuppe! Wenn ich mir eine Pizza bestellen will liegt meine Konzentration nur darauf, dass ich tierisch Hunger habe und eine Pizza essen will. Ich bestell mir keine Pizza um die Bestellkarte nach Rechtschreibfehlern zu durchsuchen. Wo kommen wir denn da hin wenn das jeder so machen würde? Wenn man es sieht ist es witzig dass man soetwas entdeckt hat. Mehr aber auch nicht. 

Diese ganzen Pedanten die solche Thread´s eröffnen müssen ganz schöne Langeweile haben. 

Ihr seid ja alle so "fehlerlos" und viel klüger, schlauer oder besser als diejenigen, die nicht schreiben können. 

Die Rechtschreibung ist eine Regel. Und Regeln werden nunmal bekanntlich auch gebrochen. Und zwar am meisten von denjenigen, die diese Regeln aus was für Gründen auch immer nicht einhalten können. Alles über einen Kamm zu scheren find ich einfach nur total lächerlich. 

PS: Wie heißt der Italiener? Ich will da mal anrufen habe jetzt nämlich auch Hunger bekommen. ^^

Edit: Das was ich allerdings wirklich nicht leiden mag sind Leute die sich überhaupt gar keine Mühe im Sozialen Umgang mit anderen geben. Die schreiben dann etwa so:

ey yo aldaaaa, ey jooooooooo fett mann.... krass eyyyyyyyy. boahhhhhh heftig. ehhhh du spaaaaaaaaasti, deine muddaaaaaaahhh!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ematra (9. Mai 2008)

-bloodberry- schrieb:


> Alter Schwede, das soll nur ein witziger Text sein und dennoch maulen sich hier alle pausenlos an, korrigieren ihre Fehler gegenseitig - manchmal in einem Ton, der zu wünschen übrig lässt - und vergessen dabei, dass man das Ganze auch mal entspannt sehen kann und sich einfach darüber amüsieren kann.
> 
> Absatz.




Eigentlich war ich versucht zu schreiben: "Hast Du im Buffed-Forum etwas anderes erwartet?" Das, was Du beschreibst, ist doch die typische Reaktion auf die allermeisten witzig oder ironisch gemeinten Threads.

Allerdings würde ich mal vermuten wollen, dass in diesem Fall die Diskussion auch außerhalb des Buffed-Forums einen ähnlichen Verlauf nehmen würde. Es handelt sich um ein sensibles Thema, zu dem alle Extrempositionen vertreten werden. Da kann auch der witzige Aufhänger schwerlich verhindern, dass darüber eine ernsthafte, zum Teil auch eingefahrene Debatte entbrennt.



Toxica87 schrieb:


> Die Rechtschreibung ist eine Regel. Und Regeln werden nunmal bekanntlich auch gebrochen. Und zwar am meisten von denjenigen, die diese Regeln aus was für Gründen auch immer nicht einhalten können.




Aber sicher doch. Und trotzdem hinkt der Vergleich. Weil es für das Brechen von Regeln meist gute Gründe gibt, und sei es nur: "Ich bin schneller am Ziel", wenn man im Straßenverkehr zu schnell fährt. Ein Regel- oder Tabubruch zielt in aller Regel darauf ab, gesellschaftliche Konventionen zu ändern, die individuelle Freiheit zu betonen, seine eigene Position gegen Widerstände durchzusetzen u. ä.

Schludrige Rechtschreibung, die nicht auf einer Rechtschreibschwäche beruht, kann sich jedoch schwerlich auf eine solche Begründung stützen. Hier lauten die Ursachen wohl eher Faulheit, Unhöflichkeit und Ignoranz.


----------



## Gwynny (9. Mai 2008)

In diesem Thread gibt es sehr viele witzige Dinge zu lesen. Aber der eigentliche Witz ist, dass es diesen Thread überhaupt in dieser Form gibt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal ehrlich, was hat man davon sich überhaupt über die ganzen Fehler aufzuregen? Ihr bekommt schlechte Laune und das war es. Begnügt Euch doch einfach damit, selbst keine Fehler in Eure Texte einzubauen und damit die allgemeine Lesequalität aufzuwerten. So mache ich das jedenfalls. Und ich freue mich über jeden fehlerfreien Text.

So hat man, statt sich jeden Tag auf ein Neues zu ärgern, immer eine kleine Freude beim Lesen.
Denkt positiv Leute! Habt Spaß!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber ich muss Tikume schon recht geben, der Prospekt ist eine Katastrophe!

LG Gwynny


----------



## glacios (9. Mai 2008)

ey jooooooooo fett man

(dh sofiel wie: flammt mich bitte wegn Inhaltslosichkeit und nich wegen mangelnder Rechtschreibun!)


----------



## Ematra (9. Mai 2008)

glacios schrieb:


> (dh sofiel wie: flammt mich bitte wegn Inhaltslosichkeit und nich wegen mangelnder Rechtschreibun!)




Hm... Ich flame Dich lieber deshalb, weil Du im anderen Thread selber auf jedem Fehler, den ein anderer macht, herumreitest  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .



> Ok ich erklärs etz auch nochmal für Vollidioten: Das Zitat von dir bezieht sich auf folgendes von mir, das sich wiederum auf eine vollkommen unverständliche und (auch grammatikalisch) falsche Aussage von Ematra bezog:





> Achja dein Satz ist grammatikalisch völlig falsch.


----------



## Independent (10. Mai 2008)

Guckt euch doch nur meine besch....eidene Rechtschreibung an. In der Schule war ich der Grammatikgott.
Seit 6 Jahren schaffe ich in einem Beruf, in dem ich nur "unterschreiben" muss. Mittlerweile überlege ich schon
mich für einen Abendschulkurs anzumelden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich möchte nicht wissen, wieviele Leute beim Lesen meiner Blogs mit dem Kopf schütteln.

Aber What se Fagg...Schnagg Schnagg


----------



## Fauzi (10. Mai 2008)

Ich find sowas gehört zu einem Italienerimbiss oder zu einer Dönerbude.. ^^


----------



## Alcasim (10. Mai 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Man kann sich auch wegen jedem Schei*ss*[ß] aufregen.
> 
> Mein Gott,es ist warscheinlich ein *Italienischer*[italienisches] Pizza*[-]*Restaurant*,*und nicht jeder Italiener,der nach Deutschland kommt,beherrscht dann die deutsche Sprache perfekt.
> 
> ...



Und wieder einer dieser Legendären Posts von Lurock die nur zum Spamen dienen. Interessiert doch keine Sau wenn jemand ein paar Grammatik- oder Rechtschreibfehler macht.. (hier im Forum)

@Topic

Naja.. Warum interessiert dich das so Tikume? Ist doch auch da egal ob da Rechtschreibfehler drinnen sind.. Und warum du deine Begabung Prospekte zu korrigieren so im Forum kundtun musst ist mir auch fraglich.
Lass ihn doch einfach, wenn er Rechtschreibfehler macht ist das sein Problem, entweder du bestellst eine Pizza bei ihm oder du lässt es einfach sein.


----------



## Lurock (10. Mai 2008)

Alcasim schrieb:


> Und wieder einer dieser Legendären Posts von Lurock die nur zum Spamen dienen. Interessiert doch keine Sau wenn jemand ein paar Grammatik- oder Rechtschreibfehler macht.. (hier im Forum)



Lies bitte einmal die Überschrift des Themas... Und danach liest die dir die letzten 10 Seiten jedes Threads auf den ersten 3 Seiten durch, dann reden wir weiter. Um ein Urteil zu fällen muss man wissen, nicht vermuten, sonst macht man sich lächerlich und wenn du wüsstest, würdest du verstehen...
Außerdem; bist irgendwie geil auf mich oder warum tauchst du immer wieder mit derselben Masche auf?


----------



## Theroas (10. Mai 2008)

Dieser Thread hat sehr viel epischen Hans!

Umbrüche und Absätze steigern den Lesekomfort einfach enorm.

Ich verstehe die Erregung über Lurcoks Post nicht so ganz.

Tikume hat Recht.

..Und ich trenne diese Sätze weil sie inhaltlich einfach gar nichts miteinander zu tun haben. 



Wie gewünscht: Ey glacios, lern mal schreiben ey! Pimmelst wohl den ganzen Tag vor der Glotze rum!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Buddits (10. Mai 2008)

Also von MIR aus kann die ganze Broschüre von Fehlern übersäät sein. Solang die leckeres Essen machen ist mir das Egal ;P. Ich kauf da schließlich nach Geschmack und nicht nach Rechtschreibungsfehlern in der Broschüre...


----------



## Jockurt (12. Mai 2008)

Meiner Meinung nach sind die Anglizismen in diesem Forum schlimmer als die Rechtschreibung.
Wenn man krampfhaft versucht, jedes 3. Wort ins Englische zu uebersetzen oder englische Woerter mit der falschen Grammatik benutzt um cool zu wirken, rege ich mich schon laengst auf. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und @Lurock, nach der neuesten Rechtschreibung darf man sogar vor einem *"und"* ein *","* setzen.


----------



## Lurock (12. Mai 2008)

Jockurt schrieb:


> Und @Lurock, nach der neuesten Rechtschreibung darf man sogar vor einem *"und"* ein *","* setzen.


Das ist mir durchaus bewusst.


----------



## Jockurt (12. Mai 2008)

Achso, dann ist ja alles klar.


----------



## iggeblackmoore (12. Mai 2008)

Vielleicht wollten sie witzig sein.
Wenn ich mir so etwas durchlesen würde, könnte ich mich nicht mehr vor lachen halten und von meinem Stuhl kippen. 
In einem Prospekt sollte man schon auf die deutsche Rechtschreibung achten, da man sich doch dadruch besser vermarkten kann und somit sich seriöser presentiert.
Indem Falle verlieren sie wahrscheinlich potentielle Kunschaft. Es heißt nicht, dass sie alle verlieren,aber es gibt schon manche Personen die in solchen Fällen dort keine Pizza kaufen würden. 
Geld ist Geld und Geld bekommt nur durch Kunschaft.


----------



## ROCKnLOL (12. Mai 2008)

manche leute haben vllt keine gute bildung.
sich deshalb aufzuregen is nur arrogant


----------



## Incontemtio (12. Mai 2008)

ROCKnLOL schrieb:


> manche leute haben vllt keine gute bildung.
> sich deshalb aufzuregen is nur arrogant



Jeder ob mit Haupt-, Real- oder Gymnasialabschluss sollte wissen, wie der Plural von "Pilz" lautet. Und wenn nicht dann kann man immer noch ein Programm wie Word benutzen oder einen Bekannten kurz Korrektur lesen lassen.


----------



## ROCKnLOL (12. Mai 2008)

so engstirnig sind nur die deutschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## maggus (12. Mai 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Jeder ob mit Haupt-, Real- oder Gymnasialabschluss sollte wissen, wie der Plural von "Pilz" lautet.



Pilzs?
Pilzen?


----------



## Lurock (12. Mai 2008)

ROCKnLOL schrieb:


> so engstirnig sind nur die deutschen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wenn Realismus bei dir Engstirnigkeit ist... joa...
Glaubst du Jmd der nicht einmal fähig ist ein
Flugblatt o.ä. fehlerfrei zu gestalten, obwohl er sich
hätte Hilfe holen können, bekommt einen Platz
in einer Gesellschaft mit besserem sozialen Umfeld?
Ich glaube eher, dass derjenige dort mit einem
Lächeln zur Tür gebracht wird...


----------



## ROCKnLOL (12. Mai 2008)

engstirnig is vllt nicht das richtige wort.
aber is schon übertrieben sich wegen nem flyer aufzuregen. ich hätt ihn gelesen, gelacht und weggelegt.
vllt hätt ich mir auch was bestellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (12. Mai 2008)

Jockurt schrieb:


> ... Und @Lurock, nach der neuesten Rechtschreibung darf man sogar vor einem *"und"* ein *","* setzen.


Bei 2 Hauptsätzen durfte man das aber auch schon vor vielen Jahren.^^

Und die Mehrzahl von Pilz sei Pilze.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^


greetz


----------



## YesButNoButYes (13. Mai 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Ach läck du miär ach läck du miär am tschöpli ... ^^



...rutsch mer doch de Buggel ab und bloas mer ais id Schue *sing*

Topic: Was soll ich sagen? Tikume muss sich als Mod ihre Meinung verkneifen und darf nicht böswillig artikulieren wie wir.
Also, lass den Frust raus =)


----------



## mayaku (13. Mai 2008)

Hätte junger Mann bitte geschrieben unden auf de Prospekt, dass scheißen auf Rechtschreibung aber dafür macke beste Pizza von die Welt!

Btw: Der Duden ist ein deskribierendes Nachschlagewerk, d.h., dass sich manches an der deutschen Rechtschreibung schneller ändert als einem lieb ist. Auch ohne direkte Reform.
So darf man jetzt auch "Pizzas" als Plural von "Pizza" verwenden und "Kommas" ist auch richtig.


----------

